# Leeuwarden Day



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2005)

Every April The RCD will celebrate the liberation of the town of Leeuwarden in Holland with a parade.  That day they fly the flag of Leeuwarden instead of their Regimental Flag to commemorate the Regiments' liberation of that town .  The Dutch town of Leeuwarden, flys the RCD flag to commemorate that day also.  Another day in Canada's military history that few know about.

This Friday, 15 April, the RCD will celebrate once again, with a parade, Rememberance Service, promotions and awards.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (15 Apr 2005)

At the School, there will also be a brief ceremony. (at k-38)  Some of the RCD Association members will be there as well.  

Of course, I will be attending.

Thanks for the post, George.


----------



## 043 (15 Apr 2005)

Good for them


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2015)

Thanks to Thomas Skelding for posting this write up:

On this day in history 15 April 1945 The Royal Canadian Dragoons liberated the Town of Leeuwarden, Holland . This is the short version.
The Liberation of Leeuwarden, Holland

As the Allied forces advanced through Western Europe during the Second World War, The Royal Canadian Dragoons functioned as an armoured car regiment within 2nd Canadian corps, making the spectacular sweep eastward. It was during this advance that The Regiment liberated the town of Leeuwarden, Holland. At first light on Sunday April 15 1945, "D" Squadron The Royal Canadian Dragoons, pushed east along the main road to Groningen, sixty miles distant where the strong German garrison was preparing a last-ditch stand against the full weight of the 2nd Canadian Infantry Division and its supporting arms. The Squadron's mission was to circle the city to the north and cut all escape routes. At 0800 hours "C" Squadron arrived in the Suameer area from the south and was dispatched westward to test the truth of reports by Dutch courier that Leeuwarden was the scene of bitter fighting between the Dutch Resistance movement, five thousand strong, and the German garrison. RHQ moved with "C" Squadron and at 1100 hours, April 15, entered the city. Sporadic fire was still being exchanged over the rooftops but the city was generally in the hands of the Dutch Patriots who were quickly organized by the Dragoons to prepare for the expected attempt at recapture by the Germans. The expected attack never materialized owing to the very aggressive patrolling done by "C" Squadron outside the city throughout the afternoon and evening that kept the enemy constantly off balance and on the defensive. Later that night, armoured spearheads of 3rd Canadian Infantry Division worked up the main road from Meppel and effectively countered any German buildup for a full-scale attack.
RHQ and "C" Squadron spent the night of 15 April in the city with "D" Squadron twenty miles east on the Groningen highway and "B" Squadron twenty miles north in the Dokkum area. "B" Squadron spent the whole of April 15 mopping up the peninsula north of Leeuwarden. The German will to resist had been broken, a great tribute to the determination, energy and skill of the Regiment, who were so small in numbers compared to the enemy force deployed in the area. This event is commemorated annually and Dragoons are still welcomed as liberators on each visit to this fine Dutch town.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Apr 2015)

Audax et Celer


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2015)




----------

